# Pre Construction Condo Buying Agent Commission



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

When does the buyer's Real Estate Agent get their commission split from the builder for a pre-construction condo? Is it at the signing? 

I'm negotiating a 1-1.5%ish kickback from my real estate agent and curious on the timing.

Thanks,


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

For a regular home the commission comes at closing, I would imagine it's the same for a pre-construction condo as well. But I don't know.


----------



## BigMonkey (May 31, 2016)

Can you just go direct to builder and offer 1-1.5% less than what they are asking for?


----------



## dougboswell (Oct 25, 2010)

BigMonkey said:


> Can you just go direct to builder and offer 1-1.5% less than what they are asking for?


Builders have agents to do the selling for them as they don't have to worry about that aspect. They specialize in building. I doubt any builder would entertain a direct offer from you especially if they have an agent selling for them.
Also the 1-1.5% that you want them to lower the price by is probably a higher amount than the actual commission amount they pay to the agent.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Fain said:


> When does the buyer's Real Estate Agent get their commission split from the builder for a pre-construction condo? Is it at the signing?
> 
> I'm negotiating a 1-1.5%ish kickback from my real estate agent and curious on the timing.
> 
> Thanks,


At closing. The lawyer will distribute the funds accordingly.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Often captive sales agents are on retainer. So the cost is fixed.


----------

